# Verdrosselung Kompensationsanlage



## fritz09 (31 März 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

kann mir jemand weiterhelfen. Wie errechne bzw. finde ich heraus welcher Verdrosselungsfaktor eine Kompensationsanlage hat?

Danke euch im Voraus.

Gruß
fritz09


----------



## MFreiberger (31 März 2022)

Moin fritz09,

hier ist es gut erklärt (besser, als ich es könnte) und noch mit ein paar Formeln "garniert":
https://de.electrical-installation.org/dewiki/Auswahl_der_Verdrosselung_einer_Kompensationsanlage_für_ein_stark_oberschwingungsbelastetes_Netz

Nebenbei: Das war der erste Eintrag nach GoogleSuche "Verdrosselungsfaktor"

Wenn Du konkretere Fragen stellst, kann man Dir ggf. auch konkreter antworten. Welche Informationen hast Du denn bereits?

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## fritz09 (31 März 2022)

Das Problem ist wir haben im Haus eine alte Kompensationsanlage und sollen jetzt prüfen ob eine 14% Verdrosselung eingehalten wird. Aber wie Prüfen wir das genau?


----------



## MFreiberger (31 März 2022)

Moin fritz09,

die Reihenresonazfrequenz berechnest Du mit folgender Formel:

fr = 1 / (2*PI()*Wurzel(L*c))

Wobei L Deine Induktivität und c die Kapazität der Kondensatoren ist.
Diese beiden Werte brauchst Du allerdings.

Und Prozent Verdrosselung:

x% = (fnetz / 100) * fr

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## fritz09 (31 März 2022)

Moin,
die Kondensatordaten habe ich aber leider fehlt mir die Induktivität. Dies ist aber auch ein fester Wert oder? 
Kannst du mir vllt. einen Tipp geben, wo ich diesen finde?

Gruß
fritz09


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (31 März 2022)

fritz09 schrieb:


> Moin,
> die Kondensatordaten habe ich aber leider fehlt mir die Induktivität. Dies ist aber auch ein fester Wert oder?
> Kannst du mir vllt. einen Tipp geben, wo ich diesen finde?
> 
> ...


In den technischen Unterlagen deiner Kompensationsanlage, z.B.


----------



## winnman (31 März 2022)

Oder ev. mal nach Hersteller, Type, . . . im Netz suchen oder auch mal fragen, ev. hat ja wer Unterlagen zu dem Gerät.

Eigentlich sollte das aber auch am Typenschild angegeben sein.


----------



## Hesse (31 März 2022)

oder mit entsprechendem Messgerät messen .


----------



## fritz09 (4 April 2022)

Was sagt bzw. gibt die Verdrosselung der Angabe eig. genau an?


----------



## winnman (4 April 2022)

Das Verhältnis der Kapazität der Kondensatoren zur Induktivität der Drossel (und das noch Frequwenzabhängig.).

Es geht darum die gewollten Oberwellen für die Tonfrequenzferneteuerung der Netzversorger nicht durch die Kondensatoren abzublocken.

Die Drossel liegen in Serie zu den Kondensatoren, dadurch bilden sich Schwingkreise aus.

Die Induktivitäten drosseln auch die höherfrequenten Anteile auf den Kondensatoren, das kann zu längerer Lebensdauer derselben führen.

Allerdings werden dadurch (die Drosseln) auch ungewünschte Oberwellen nicht (oder nur geringfügiger) aus dem Netz gehohlt.


----------

